# Potty Diving Cat



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Here it is at O'dark thirty wide awake and plotting revenge on Puddy. I made a potty stop in the dark and sat down on a wet seat. He apparently went potty diving again, seat was wet, floor was wet, rug was wet, and now my pillow is wet. Apparently he felt the need to take his soggy self and park on my pillow when he heard me cussing him. Now I'm wide awake - Puddy has recruited War Claw to join him in tearing thru the house, the 2 of them are making laps squalling and chirping while thundering along like a pair of stampeding water buffalo. And to make it worse I think he has been sharing the joys of potty diving with War Claw


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Omg. I dont mean to laugh.... &#55357;&#56832; what an inventful night!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Stories like this remind me why the bathroom door in our apartment stays closed at all times


----------



## heyitsme123 (Dec 10, 2015)

oh my hahah - my little gal fell in the toilet whens he was a kitten and she was not impressed.


----------



## Sabca (Jun 13, 2015)

That's why I have to keep the toilet lids down! But heaven forbid if you wanted to give them a bath!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I have to keep our bathroom doors closed at all times to keep this from happening. They are always trying to get into the bathroom.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Our bathroom doors are all kept closed and toilet seats down....if Komet opens the door, at least I can hear them thinking the seat up and down....and, hopefully, get there before all the water ends up on the floor. Just have to train guests in down and closed!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes, lids down, always leave the lids down. I had one potty diver, she was a hoot, but what a mess!


----------

